# EOI invitation on 13th February'2015



## Worldcup2015 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello,

Anybody received response of EOI in 13th February' 2015 round this month with 60 point?? 

Thanks,
WC


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody received response of EOI in 13th February' 2015 round this month with 60 point??
> 
> ...


Hi WorldCup

Can you help me with this Query?

when I submitted my EOI I didn't get automated notification from Skill Select as "Your EOI is Submitted" instead I can see "View EOI", "Your Points Break Down" in pdf and status as "Submitted"in my EOI account when I logged in.

Is this ok..!! do you received any mail in your Inbox after EOI submission

Please reply


----------



## Worldcup2015 (Feb 16, 2015)

yep its ok ... u will not receive any mail for that... but email account confirmation email must be there before final submission.

BTW, don't kill my thread, my question is still open, 

did anyone receive response of EOI on February 13th, 2015??


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

No


----------



## Worldcup2015 (Feb 16, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> No


your points??


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Worldcup2015 said:


> your points??


261311 60 points


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> 261311 60 points


I have applied for Analyst programmer.
May be we can get one on 27


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi WorldCup, Knight Rider

I have applied for 261313 code with 60 points. Waiting for Invite and lets keep this thread more active with our replies.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi WorldCup, Knight Rider
> 
> I have applied for 261313 code with 60 points. Waiting for Invite and lets keep this thread more active with our replies.


atleast we will know whats happening


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> atleast we will know whats happening


Hi KnightRider
When you submitted your EOI


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi KnightRider
> When you submitted your EOI


7th Feb
missed the earlier round


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> 7th Feb
> missed the earlier round


hmm.. ok..lets wait
it seems new threads are getting started.. Eg: from MANUKKU, he too submitted his EOI on 7th FEB 2015.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> hmm.. ok..lets wait
> it seems new threads are getting started.. Eg: from MANUKKU, he too submitted his EOI on 7th FEB 2015.


I have a question..

Does getting an invite depend upon the occupation Code?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

oz_knightrider said:


> I have a question..
> 
> Does getting an invite depend upon the occupation Code?



Seems to be like that. but I am not sure.
Any job has its own occupational ceilings and who got highest points in that job code will get the 1st invite.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Seems to be like that. but I am not sure.
> Any job has its own occupational ceilings and who got highest points in that job code will get the 1st invite.


haven't seen many analyst programmer :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello folks,

Nice to know that you guys ahve already lodged the EOI and awaiting the invitation, Good luck to you all.

Could someone help me with the number of rounder(invitations) per month and the date of next round.

Thanks in Adv!
rajurokz


----------



## AnjGin (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi I lodged EOI on 12 feb with 60 points as general accountant but did not get the invite.
Not sure if the timeframe as when can I expect it?


----------



## AnjGin (Feb 17, 2015)

Rajurokz : There are 2 rounds and next one on 27th feb


----------



## jka (Feb 20, 2015)

No response yet.
Normally, how long does it take to get a response.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Waiting for DIBP to update the page on 13 Feb 2015 invitation round..
Will get some insights on the cutoff


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> Waiting for DIBP to update the page on 13 Feb 2015 invitation round..
> Will get some insights on the cutoff


nothing yet


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Finally, the 13 Feb round details are available on the site

13 February 2015 round results

So the cutoff is 29 January 2015 9:33pm and the round was declared on 13 Feb 2015.

The round before this was on 23 January 2015 and cutoff was 22 January 2015 9:28pm

So there is a lot of backlog right from 29 January 2015 for getting an invite on 27 Febraury 2015 round.

Add to it, the pro-rata ceilings for the IT occupations, the path ahead seems tough..

850 invites for 60 pointers on 23 Jan round..reduced to only 450 invites for 13 February round

Fingers crossed :|


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> Finally, the 13 Feb round details are available on the site
> 
> 13 February 2015 round results
> 
> ...


does that mean we will have to wait long


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Analyst, KnightRider

Yes. It seems we may have to wait for some more time. May be March / April if there are so many backlogs.

Surprise to see 65 pointers are upto 550. It seems there are many ppl who submitted with 65 and they yet to receive the Invite and they got it in JAN-2015

Our turn will come slowly. Lets wait patiently


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Analyst, KnightRider
> 
> Yes. It seems we may have to wait for some more time. May be March / April if there are so many backlogs.
> 
> ...


Because of success stories with PTE apparently.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi Analyst, KnightRider
> 
> Yes. It seems we may have to wait for some more time. May be March / April if there are so many backlogs.
> 
> ...



Yes.. We have to wait anyways :juggle:

If not Feb , then we have March... till June 2015..
what's there to worry ? (unless your occupation code is running out of vacancies)


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> Yes.. We have to wait anyways :juggle:
> 
> If not Feb , then we have March... till June 2015..
> what's there to worry ? (unless your occupation code is running out of vacancies)


Mine is analyst programer which is indeed reaching the ceiling. .


----------



## Sakthivel athiyur (Feb 25, 2015)

hi,

I submitted my EOI on 20 Feb 15 with 60 points. And the code is ANZSCO 233914. Do yu have any idea of when i will get the invite.

Thanks
Sakthi


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

Applied on 18th Feb with 60 points ( including SS ) but don't know when they will process selection process for feb 2015.


----------



## jka (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi. 

I submitted my visa application on the 15th Feb and have uploaded my documents. Now i realised that i omitted to mention my 2 diplomas prior the my Bachelors degree. I have decided to upload these diplomas despite the fact that they are not mentioned on the form. Does this going to affect the visa outcome. What should i do now.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

jka said:


> Hi.
> 
> I submitted my visa application on the 15th Feb and have uploaded my documents. Now i realised that i omitted to mention my 2 diplomas prior the my Bachelors degree. I have decided to upload these diplomas despite the fact that they are not mentioned on the form. Does this going to affect the visa outcome. What should i do now.


Not sure whether you are talking about EOI submission (or) Visa Lodging. This thread is for ppl who submitted EOI on FEB 2015 with 60-65 points and waiting for Invite. If yours is EOI submission, you can update your academics history in "Update EOI". If not,request you to please post in thread that relate to your concern or create a new One. 

Knight Rider, Analyst... Just saw the Ceiling value for Software professionals reaching 3625 / 5005. Positively hoping for best we will receive the invite by Apr-May 2015 as there are many back-logs of Invite for 65 and 60 pointers who submitted well before us.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Not sure whether you are talking about EOI submission (or) Visa Lodging. This thread is for ppl who submitted EOI on FEB 2015 with 60-65 points and waiting for Invite. If yours is EOI submission, you can update your academics history in "Update EOI". If not,request you to please post in thread that relate to your concern or create a new One.
> 
> Knight Rider, Analyst... Just saw the Ceiling value for Software professionals reaching 3625 / 5005. Positively hoping for best we will receive the invite by Apr-May 2015 as there are many back-logs of Invite for 65 and 60 pointers who submitted well before us.


@ oz_knightrider My occupation is Analyst programmer as well..

@Ktoda So that leaves us with (5005 - 3627) = 1378 more seats to be invited till June 2015 end. i.e for 9 more rounds

So that comes to hardly ~150 per round for for Software and Applications Programmers ( this title 2613 is inclusive for 3 occupations )

So 70 or 65 pointers ahead in queue may get it next, while 60 pointers have to slog it out.

Only hope is if DIBP increases the quota upwards from 5005 based on low applications for other job occupations (nurses, doctors, teachers, carpenters, non-IT engineers)

The above analysis is true for ICT BA as well since they are in a more precarious situation.(1440 invited out of 1620)


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Analyst23 said:


> @ oz_knightrider My occupation is Analyst programmer as well..
> 
> @Ktoda So that leaves us with (5005 - 3627) = 1378 more seats to be invited till June 2015 end. i.e for 9 more rounds
> 
> ...


I think 60 pointers also will have good chance of getting invited in next 2-3 rounds, as I also received 489 FS with 60 points on 13th Feb round. So, hope for the best guyz :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mmchippy (Feb 27, 2015)

*EOI invitation on 27th Feb*

Hi, did anyone get an invite today (February 27th)? 
I have just quickly submitted my EOI after getting my skill assessment back, but it is probably too late for this round...


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

There's not much information from your end for which SOL you submitted as the invite depends on SOL. If you are Accountant with 65 you will get in 1st round, If you are software professional with 60 points, we have to wait for our turn. Update your signature under Quick Links --> Update Signature so that It helps you to reply your query mate.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Analyst23 said:


> @ oz_knightrider My occupation is Analyst programmer as well..
> 
> @Ktoda So that leaves us with (5005 - 3627) = 1378 more seats to be invited till June 2015 end. i.e for 9 more rounds
> 
> ...


True and agreed with all your analysis. We may have to wait for another 2-3 rounds to get the invite as we fall under 261*** SOL with 60 points.

Saw the previous invitation rounds of Feb 2014 how many they have invited. 1400 + 1400 = 2700 for 189s and in somewhere our forum I saw one of the expat submitted EOI in Feb 2014 and got Invite in May 2014. 

Many ppl received Invite today but they got 65 points with Accountant category. 60 pointers also got invite for 261*** today but they submitted their EOI on 7th Feb 2015. Being positive, lets wait for our turn with next round (ie 13 Mar)

Myself, Analyst, KnightRider......lets all be in synch with your updates.

Thanks all. God Bless


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Ktoda said:


> True and agreed with all your analysis. We may have to wait for another 2-3 rounds to get the invite as we fall under 261*** SOL with 60 points.
> 
> Saw the previous invitation rounds of Feb 2014 how many they have invited. 1400 + 1400 = 2700 for 189s and in somewhere our forum I saw one of the expat submitted EOI in Feb 2014 and got Invite in May 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi Ktoda,

As per your signature, u applied for 189 without having 7 each for IELTS. Is it possible?


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> As per your signature, u applied for 189 without having 7 each for IELTS. Is it possible?


7 is not important. 6 is mandatory but I wont get any points for 6. I claimed with spouse points to reach 60


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> True and agreed with all your analysis. We may have to wait for another 2-3 rounds to get the invite as we fall under 261*** SOL with 60 points.
> 
> Saw the previous invitation rounds of Feb 2014 how many they have invited. 1400 + 1400 = 2700 for 189s and in somewhere our forum I saw one of the expat submitted EOI in Feb 2014 and got Invite in May 2014.
> 
> ...


Rightly said Ktoda, I think they issued invitations from 29-Jan-2015 to 7-Feb-2015 in this round ( i feel lucky since i submitted on the 7th :second

So next round in March 2015..will people having EoI submitted on 8-Feb-2015 onwards...


----------



## sp41832 (Feb 27, 2015)

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody received response of EOI in 13th February' 2015 round this month with 60 point??
> 
> ...



I did received it yesterday on 26th Jan , i submitted EOI on 7th Feb with 60 points


----------



## sp41832 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have received on 26th Feb


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

sp41832 said:


> I did received it yesterday on 26th Jan , i submitted EOI on 7th Feb with 60 points


congrats..

was it for 190?
which occupation


----------



## sp41832 (Feb 27, 2015)

It was 189.


----------



## kays80 (Mar 2, 2015)

Anybody received invite for 27th of Feb application? 

I applied on 27th of February at around 6 AM Aussie time. Will I be still counted? I have 65 points in Software Engineering


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this thread. Just like to know when are the next 2 rounds in March 2015?
Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this thread. Just like to know when are the next 2 rounds in March 2015?
> Thanks in advance for help.


Reckon should be 13 and 27 Mar 2015. Just wait for their updates soon.


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

agrimreaper said:


> Reckon should be 13 and 27 Mar 2015. Just wait for their updates soon.


Thanks agrimreaper

One last question can we file EOI with bachelor degree even though we have master?(Anyways I ll be attaching my masters degree). I have bachelor degree (in computer science) and also experience(In IT 3.2 yrs) which I have used in ACS assessement (and got positive ). Recently I have compelted my master( in IT nov 2014) and I cannot drop on master coz of the new rules, got to do professional year or 1 year IT experince in australia which as highly unlikely. what are my chances to get invite for 189? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:

Thanks,
prashanth.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks agrimreaper
> 
> One last question can we file EOI with bachelor degree even though we have master?(Anyways I ll be attaching my masters degree). I have bachelor degree (in computer science) and also experience(In IT 3.2 yrs) which I have used in ACS assessement (and got positive ). Recently I have compelted my master( in IT nov 2014) and I cannot drop on master coz of the new rules, got to do professional year or 1 year IT experince in australia which as highly unlikely. what are my chances to get invite for 189? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> ...


This is my prediction.
If you have completed your master, better update in EOI eventhough you will get points or not. You didn't say for how many points while submitting your EOI. I feel points will be same for you and wont effect. Incase, if you completed your masters in any Australian univ. you may get additional 5 points


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> This is my prediction.
> If you have completed your master, better update in EOI eventhough you will get points or not. You didn't say for how many points while submitting your EOI. I feel points will be same for you and wont effect. Incase, if you completed your masters in any Australian univ. you may get additional 5 points


Thanks Ktoda for reply. Below is my criteria
Age 28 yrs - 30 points
Education - Bachelore Degree - 15 points ( I have masters as mentioned) ANyways I would be attaching my masters documents.
PTE - 10 points - 7 Band
Australian Study requirement - 5 points
total 60 points

I cant claim points for masters as per new rules if you have completed master in australia you got to have 1 yr IT exp or need to do professional year. so am I going in correct way.:confused2:

Thanks in advance for reply.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks Ktoda for reply. Below is my criteria
> Age 28 yrs - 30 points
> Education - Bachelore Degree - 15 points ( I have masters as mentioned) ANyways I would be attaching my masters documents.
> PTE - 10 points - 7 Band
> ...



As per policy it says "do you studied in Australia" then click on YES and include your Masters degree details.
"Professional year" means I feel the course time of your Masters Study in Australian Univ. Its not to mean you have to get 1 year IT experience.
Anyways, please check with other friends too as you are telling new rules are there. But I feel you got 60 already.


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> As per policy it says "do you studied in Australia" then click on YES and include your Masters degree details.
> "Professional year" means I feel the course time of your Masters Study in Australian Univ. Its not to mean you have to get 1 year IT experience.
> Anyways, please check with other friends too as you are telling new rules are there. But I feel you got 60 already.


Thanks Ktoda,

Professional year is different from Masters. I'll be more than happy If I have satisfied everything while lodging Visa application as per my EOI application coz I dont want to waste my money.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

prashanth8101 said:


> Thanks agrimreaper
> 
> One last question can we file EOI with bachelor degree even though we have master?(Anyways I ll be attaching my masters degree). I have bachelor degree (in computer science) and also experience(In IT 3.2 yrs) which I have used in ACS assessement (and got positive ). Recently I have compelted my master( in IT nov 2014) and I cannot drop on master coz of the new rules, got to do professional year or 1 year IT experince in australia which as highly unlikely. what are my chances to get invite for 189? :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> ...


Regarding your Masters degree, you may have to check with ACS as in your skills assessment, they mention about your degree and equivalence to AQF framework - which in this case they would have mentioned Bachelor's degree


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*EOI submitted, and passport renewed*

Hello Experts 

I submitted EOI on 7th Feb 2015. 
And my passport renewed 2-3-2015.

Do I have to intimate or update anywhere about this passport change?
As in EOI I gave my IELTS exam detail, which I gave last year was given with old passport, and now I have new passport.

Please suggest.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

jango28 said:


> prashanth8101 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks agrimreaper
> ...


Hi 
I have already got my bachelor assessed as AQF MAJOR IN COMPUTING.

Thanks


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

batra786 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I submitted EOI on 7th Feb 2015.
> And my passport renewed 2-3-2015.
> ...


I was in same situation where you are in Now.
No need to worry about this as I already questioned Skill Select ppl with General enquiry and got the below reply. Hope this helps not only you and many others who are in this situation

I informed Skill select as I got my new passport as old passport expired. Reply from Skill select is 

"Dear XXX

There's no requirement to record your passport number anywhere on the EOI. Have you used your passport number as your security secret question and answer?? If so you don't have to update it, you just have to remember the old number when you try to change your registration details or try to reset your password.

Thanks
Skill select Team"


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello Everyone,


----------



## ranjithmsonline (Mar 6, 2015)

I have applied for the same on 20th feb 2015. It is 6th of march today still no change in the status. Worried. Please let me know when is the next draw.
My points: 60
IELTS: 7.5 L 8, R 8.5, W 7, S 7


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

13th and 27th March are the next dates for invitation rounds


----------



## sohailmomin1978 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi 
I got invitation on 13 feb 2015. when I click ApplyVisa it take me to create immiaccount. while creating and login to immiaccount I got error related to sequence mismatch. Any help


----------



## sohailmomin1978 (Feb 18, 2015)

*immiaccount help*

Hi 
I got invitation on 13 feb 2015. when I click ApplyVisa it take me to create immiaccount. while creating and login to immiaccount I got error related to sequence mismatch. Any help. 

Regards


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

sohailmomin1978 said:


> Hi
> I got invitation on 13 feb 2015. when I click ApplyVisa it take me to create immiaccount. while creating and login to immiaccount I got error related to sequence mismatch. Any help.
> 
> Regards


Hi Sohail

Try to login your Immi Account in Mozilla Firefox (or) Chrome browser to escape these kind of errors. I read it somewhere. May be you can just try and happy if it helps you


----------



## ranjithmsonline (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks. I have submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190. I have 60 points under 189 and 65 under 190. Which one has more chances of coming first.


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi

I submitted the EOI on 3rd March with 60 pts. I havent done it for the 190, as thinking of going 189 first. Let see if we get it in the coming rounds.

Should I wait or should I file the EOI for 190 as well..

Thanks!!


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

jarhead86 said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted the EOI on 3rd March with 60 pts. I havent done it for the 190, as thinking of going 189 first. Let see if we get it in the coming rounds.
> 
> ...


I am sure you can apply for both.


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

The 27th Febrauary round details are now available.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.

I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know: 

1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.

2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?

3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?

I would appreciate your help.

Thank you

Kriti


----------



## jarhead86 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi All

Saw the updated page for the occupational ceilings. For 2613 codes, it has already reached 3999 out of 5005. 

Submitted the EOI on 3rd March, will I be considered for the next round ie first round of March. 

What are the chances of getting invite with 60 points. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.
> 
> ...


1. I am pretty sure you cannot get medicals done until you have paid the visa fees. Only then you receive a link in your online application with HAP ID. It is this ID that you need for the medicals. The medical center will upload the results to DIBP using this ID. PCC you can get if you like- but in my opinion it takes a month or two for CO to be assigned to your case. You have enough time till then.

2. These threads should help:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-skilled-independent-subclass-189-visa.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

3. Not sure why you "want" a direct grant. There is no difference between a visa that has been granted after a few interactions with the CO and a one that has been granted without. Anyways, if all the documents are uploaded (medicals, PCC, Form 80, etc), and all requirements are met by the time a CO is assigned to your case, then the CO should issue your visa without you even knowing that a CO was assigned to your case. This would be a direct grant. In case if CO needs any further information/ document/ etc from you, she would contact you (by email) for the same. You would provide it in due time. Once all requirements are met, the CO is satisfied with your application, you should receive your visa. This would be an indirect grant (since you were contacted by the CO). Other than this, there isn't anything different between a direct and indirect grant.


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

jarhead86 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Saw the updated page for the occupational ceilings. For 2613 codes, it has already reached 3999 out of 5005.
> 
> ...


Most likely not... As I can see 60 points guys are pending from 8th Feb... Unoffcially (my guess) is that cut off date for 27th Feb invite was 8th Feb.. So there's a long queue of 60 point guys for 2613... 

I Submitted EOI on 22nd Feb.. So you will most probably not get invite on 13th March.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.
> 
> ...


Hi

1. you can do PCC but please note your PCC is valid for only 1 year from the day you receive certificate. But you cant do medicals without lodging visa ( means you have to get invite and then there's colum for medical check-up with HAP ID). This HAP ID is required to do your medicals

2. Not sure, but may be official marriage certificate works
3. Don't know to get direct grant. 189 visa will take time to get the grant status atleast 2-3 months


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. you can do PCC but please note your PCC is valid for only 1 year from the day you receive certificate. But you cant do medicals without lodging visa ( means you have to get invite and then there's colum for medical check-up with HAP ID). This HAP ID is required to do your medicals
> 
> ...




Hi Ktoda,

Thank you for the info buddy.


Anyone on forum please advise:

I have submitted EOI on 4th of March with 65 points for 2613 code.

Hopefully, will get invite in 13th march round.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks guys in advance

Kriti


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Ktoda,
> 
> Thank you for the info buddy.
> 
> ...


With 65 points there are 99% chances that you will get invite on 13March


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Finally, I have lodged my visa. Anyway I'm going to delay medical submission since my wife is pregnant.

Hopefully, everything will go as planned.


----------



## apk2209 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello Experts,

My age is 33 i am from India looking to move to Australia for PR

I am a engg graduate BE(Bachelor of engineering from VTU university India) with discipline as electronics and communications engg.

After completing engg. i started working in IT(Information technology companies)(software sap consultant)

I worked in reputed IT companies for 6 years

Please any one answer to the below questioins.

1). Which visa type will i should be applying.
2). Am i eligible for that visa type as i my engg stream is different from my work 
experience.
3). Which is the best organisation to take ielts(british cousil etc)


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

apk2209 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My age is 33 i am from India looking to move to Australia for PR
> 
> ...



You are eligible but this is the thread to post your query.
Requesting you to post in new thread from your side

Thank you


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

apk2209 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My age is 33 i am from India looking to move to Australia for PR
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can opt for state sponsorship applying for 190 visa, Though you are have 6 years of experience from IT while evaluating you won't get the points for your experience (not sure though) check with your agent to be sure.

So state sponsorship is the best bet in your case. And you can apply for Engineers Australia for skill assessment as you have an Electronics and communication degree. 

Also if you claim some points from your partner. 

points-tested-migration-fact-sheet helps you evaluate the points you can get.

Hope this helps you a bit.

regards,


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

mehul23976 said:


> Applied on 18th Feb with 60 points ( including SS ) but don't know when they will process selection process for feb 2015.



did u get invite in 13 - mar round.


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

anyone got an invitation in this round (13th March) with 60 points (2613)?


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ktoda with 60 and 15-Feb recd invite. Surprisingly I could not find any users whose eoi > 15-Feb. Any 1 whose eoi was greater than 15-Feb.I'm sure it has not moved beyond 20-Feb as munish date is 21 Feb and he has not recd invite.


----------



## vicky26 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 10th March'15 for 489 FS with 60 points(Engineering Technologist) and waiting for an invitation..can any one say the possibility of getting invitation in next rounds?

Thanks/vicky26


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Vicky, past trends have always proved that Feb mar invites are very slow moving. They should clear all backlogs of mar before closure of this financial year.So though things appear bleak for us,in reality this happens each year.u should get through in Apr.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

rkr1978 said:


> Hi Vicky, past trends have always proved that Feb mar invites are very slow moving. They should clear all backlogs of mar before closure of this financial year.So though things appear bleak for us,in reality this happens each year.u should get through in Apr.


Australia Financial Year starts from July 1 unlike India where FY starts from April 1


----------



## rkr1978 (Feb 9, 2015)

Analyst23 said:


> Australia Financial Year starts from July 1 unlike India where FY starts from April 1


yep..i know that...what is was referring to was Vicky's case (eoi of mar) and that entire march ideally should get invited till the closure of 2613 for this financial year..


----------



## con-fused (Jan 18, 2015)

22 Feb, 60 points, 2613; No invitation received yet.

Anyone with EOI submitted after 15th Feb received invitation yet?


----------



## ~Sparkplug~ (Mar 6, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> Ktoda with 60 and 15-Feb recd invite. Surprisingly I could not find any users whose eoi > 15-Feb. Any 1 whose eoi was greater than 15-Feb.I'm sure it has not moved beyond 20-Feb as munish date is 21 Feb and he has not recd invite.



Ah.. I have applied on 27th Feb i am not sure if I will be getting in next round? 

Do i fall back in the queue if i update my EOI? And those occupations without cut off are they getting invitations on time or do they still have some backlogs.

I think i will be getting my skill assessment from Engineers Australia planning to change my occupation to 2339.

Please let me know, Thanks guys


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Even i submitted EOI on 21st feb. Waiting for invitation.


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anyone been allocated with CO for 13th Feb invitations (I lodged Visa on 18th Feb)?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

iHope said:


> Has anyone been allocated with CO for 13th Feb invitations (I lodged Visa on 18th Feb)?


I don't think so, But in coming weeks some will. Since you applied quickly you also get allocated to CO. Good luck


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

iHope said:


> Has anyone been allocated with CO for 13th Feb invitations (I lodged Visa on 18th Feb)?



Hi iHope,

When did you get the invite?


----------



## iHope (Mar 3, 2015)

prashanth8101 said:


> Hi iHope,
> 
> When did you get the invite?


13th Feb was the invitation date. I have already mentioned though


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*state nomination invitations official link of cut off dates*

Hello Experts
May I know the official link to check the cut off dates and number of invitations sent and score of state nomination invitations, specifically from NSW.

Thanks


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi my points are as follows :

Age-25 points
Degree- 15 points
2 year study requirement-5 points
Professional year program -5 points
IELTS - 10 points

Analyst programmer . 

Launched EOI for 189 .

Just launched different EOI for 190 state sponsorship NSW (65 points) .

Does anyone know how long it is going to take for either one ??


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Hello Experts
> May I know the official link to check the cut off dates and number of invitations sent and score of state nomination invitations, specifically from NSW.
> 
> Thanks


SkillSelect


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

I received Visa invitation today.


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

vishnuvpotty said:


> I received Visa invitation today.


Congratz buddy!!!


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi folks,

I got the invite in th2 27th March round, but when I logged into the immi accout, I'm unable to find the visa type 189. Please throw some light on this.


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

rajurokz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got the invite in th2 27th March round, but when I logged into the immi accout, I'm unable to find the visa type 189. Please throw some light on this.


When did you apply and when did you receive it ? which occupation did you apply for?


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

rajurokz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I got the invite in th2 27th March round, but when I logged into the immi accout, I'm unable to find the visa type 189. Please throw some light on this.


log in to skill select and apply from there


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

gvishal9 said:


> When did you apply and when did you receive it ? which occupation did you apply for?


I appled on 23rd feb, Software engineer.






Visa 189 * 190 | ANZSCO_Code: 261313 | ACS: 05-Apr-14, Positive | IELTS: 07-Feb-15: L8.5,R8,W7,S7.5 |EOI Submitted : 23 Feb 2015 (60 Points) | Invite: 27 Mar 2015 | Visa Lodged: | Medicals: | PCC: 02-Feb-15


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Team,

I tried to lodge the applciation using immi account, in the new application, under Skilled migration I dont see the subclass 189 listed. can anyone help me in this regard. Mentioned subclasses are as belo

Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888) 
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188) 
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188) 
  Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187) 
  General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887) 
  Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187) 
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489) 
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489) 


thanks in Adv!


----------



## vidhi81 (Mar 27, 2015)

rkr1978 said:


> yep..i know that...what is was referring to was Vicky's case (eoi of mar) and that entire march ideally should get invited till the closure of 2613 for this financial year..


hey guys do you know how much time pcc take???


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PCC in India, all depends on case to case basis.

People having same Passport address and Present address, they ideally get PCC on the same day. This also depends when your current passport was issued.
If it was issued recently then no issues, but if it was issued long time ago, then they might initiate Police Verification.

All is very subjective and definite timelines can't be given.

Regards,
Jeetendra



vidhi81 said:


> hey guys do you know how much time pcc take???


----------



## vidhi81 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you so much


----------



## Drew84 (Apr 21, 2015)

*EOI status*



Ktoda said:


> Hi WorldCup
> 
> Can you help me with this Query?
> 
> ...



Hi Ktod,

your EOI status is located on the upper right portion of your home page. Status: Submitted. You wont get confirmation of it.


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have received an ITA for subclass 189.
> If interested, I can create a whatsapp group where we can share each others updates.
> You can message me your numbers.
> ...


Hi guys,

I had applied for 261311 on 13th Feb and still not an invite.

Has anyone got it in the last few rounds?


----------



## swathi03 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi,

Applied EOI on 5th June. Since the celing is reached for 261312.Expecting the pick in 2nd week of July.Any one in the same situation? 

One more doubt,should PCC be applied only after receiving the invitation?


----------



## gvishal9 (Mar 26, 2015)

swathi03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied EOI on 5th June. Since the celing is reached for 261312.Expecting the pick in 2nd week of July.Any one in the same situation?
> 
> One more doubt,should PCC be applied only after receiving the invitation?


261312 - You can apply for both 189 and 190 . 

When you are onshore . it doesnt really matter if u apply after or before launching visa. Offshore . I am not sure .


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

What is your TOTAL points breakdown in terms of AGE, Exp, Education, etc.,?


*Regarding PCC and MEDICALS refer to my following post:*


*IED into Australia most of the times depends on PCC and MEDICALS date*




swathi03 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied EOI on 5th June. Since the celing is reached for 261312.Expecting the pick in 2nd week of July.Any one in the same situation?
> 
> One more doubt,should PCC be applied only after receiving the invitation?


----------



## swathi03 (Nov 13, 2014)

oh Thanks. My points breakdown: Age:30;Education:15;English:10;Patnerskills:5


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

After a wait of alomst 2 years.. Today I got the golden mail... I'm Granted     !!!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


:lalala:lane::lalala:​


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*





rajurokz said:


> After a wait of alomst 2 years.. Today I got the golden mail... I'm Granted     !!!


----------



## rajurokz (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks mate 



Jeeten#80 said:


> :lalala:lane::lalala:​
> 
> 
> *||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


----------



## oz_knightrider (Feb 3, 2015)

I am not sure when will our turn come. Its like 5 months now and havent heard anything.
I have applied for Analyst programmer. Anyone else got an invite from NSW?


----------

